# A part broke off



## Onlooker (Sep 28, 2020)

I decided to deal with my badly rusted Rancilio Silvia today, and at one point a part sort of fell off, and I noticed another part that appears to be broken. Any idea what these parts are and if I need them?! Thanks.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

This is part of the plastic group cowl. It is a cosmetic part but I would replace it.


----------

